# (Cheaper) Alternate way to get Flex Fuel.



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's been done in the Sonic world since 2012. Super easy to do and returns excellent results.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I SAW YOUR NAME OVER THERE! Lol I was actually gonna ask you on FB or something because I thought I saw you did it. Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah, I basically run the Sonic forum.


----------

